# Greybeard's retroactive journey to cattle production



## greybeard (May 7, 2017)

(This will likely be mostly blank for awhile until I get some old photos from the 60s, 70s and maybe 1 or 2 from the 50s scanned and on my computer.)
Rather than simply documenting my current daily (and mostly mundane & routine) activities on a now completed piece of property, I want to go back a ways, and tell how it was done, and why certain parts were done the way they were, as well as explain the times I was out of ag for a few years.
The journey began in 1958 when my father rented some pasture for raising a few calves. I was 8 years old. That pasture, and the calves, fencing, and feeding started my lifetime of endearment toward the cattle industry, farming and ranching.
I'll be getting the Wayback machine dusted off and running now.........


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 7, 2017)

I think that is a Great idea, and certainly something that I can learn from....Thanks greybeard for starting this Thread.


----------



## Latestarter (May 7, 2017)

Awesome, Thanks. Looking forward to the read. I expect I'll learn a lot.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 7, 2017)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2017)

So happy and grateful you have started this thread! 
Always learn from you... you are such an asset to this community!


----------



## greybeard (May 8, 2017)

gonna be awhile. Just lost my laptop's hard drive Friday, but got everything backed up before it quit. On a new one right now with Win10 and still configuring it and getting all the bloatware off it before back loading my recent years pictures and yet to install my perirpheral software so I can start scanning the old paper pictures.

edit, May 29 '17:
In further thinking, I honestly believe this project will be better if  done on a different website.


----------



## mustangrooster (May 8, 2017)

Following, very interested in this. Cant wait!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 23, 2017)

greybeard said:


> edit, May 29 '17:
> In further thinking, I honestly believe this project will be better if  done on a different website.



I just picked up on this thread, and am curious what made you decide on a different website? 
Thanks, Dave


----------

